# strange consistancies...



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

I didn't want to hijack the other thread on this broad topic, so I thought I would start this one. I am quite perplexed as to what is going on with my groupings.

From two different projectile weights and two different powders at various weights, I am getting the strangest results. I will shoot three shot groups. Two holes will be nearly touching or almost touching and the third hole will be off of the other two about an inch :shock: I dont know why? This has been fairly consistant for through three range outings and probably 25 seperate shot groups.

Also perhaps those with a vast knowledge on shooter error could touch on why shots dont hit the mark? That is to say if a rifle is accurate and a scope is dialed in perfectly, why would one shoot consistantly to the left, or right for that matter? Or say high and right or just low...? Does a right handed shooter shoot to the right if he is jerking, the trigger kinda thing...

Cheddar


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

Most the time when you have a flyer, something is binding in the stock etc. Barrel isn't free floated stock is rubbing wrong on the barreled action etc.

I have heard jerk trigger on a right handed shooter is common for shots to go to the right.

I can tell you on my current rifle I have been messing with it had a plastic factory stock that was horrible and for the life of me couldn't get rid of the flyer.
After changing the stock/pillar bedding/free floating the barrel I can now see some groups that don't have flyers anymore. 

There are other scenarios that can cause a flyer, but in my short career stock binding has been the biggest reason for the dreaded flyer.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Is it consistently the third shot? Barrel temp? 
Could it be you? I know when I am getting a couple good shots together I start to over think things which 9 times out of 10 is not a good thing in my case.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Here are some examples of what I mean


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

If you keep shooting into the same group do you end up with two separate groups?
Check action screws first.
Then see if the stocking touching the barrel somewhere.
After that you may want to go into bedding it.
I've cured several "two groupers" by free floating and bedding.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing - might need to check the action screws to see if the torque is off a little. I had the same thing happening with my sendero - I'd get 2 right on top of each other and the next would be out there. I finally grabbed a torque wrench and things settled down from there.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Could be the action screws. I dont have a torgue wrench for inch/pounds so I had to do it by feel. The stock was replaced with a B&C Tactical Medalist A2. As far as which shot is the flyer....I dont know. I have a hard time seeing the holes from that distance. I suppose that is something I need to know. Also, I suppose I shoult shoot some 6-10 shot groups?

Cheddar


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

It would be good to know if shot 1 and shot 3 are the ones that are close to each other. Bouncing back and forth common with stock and barrel issues.
Bob


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Here are a couple that did connect at 100 yards

Cheddar


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I think your problem has been well diagnosed. My guess is that there is something pushing, touching, or binding in your stock to barrel/action fit. I had similar issues on a recent project that were the result of the bolt handle binding against the stock. The removal of a slight amount of material solved the problem. I would check torque first, then clearance, then bedding.------SS


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Well I know what I am doing tonight.  I will go through it with a fine tooth comb. I will post up some photos incase you guys can see something I cant.

Cheddar


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Springville Shooter said:


> I think your problem has been well diagnosed. My guess is that there is something pushing, touching, or binding in your stock to barrel/action fit. I had similar issues on a recent project that were the result of the bolt handle binding against the stock. The removal of a slight amount of material solved the problem. I would check torque first, then clearance, then bedding.------SS


Wow, I don't think I'd ever look at the bolt handle. Good catch.


----------

